# puppy peeing on Lovesac



## 4Onyx (Jul 18, 2008)

Onyx is a 5 month old Lab/Spaniel mix that is completley potty trained . . . except every once in a while she pees on our Lovesac. One time she went pee on our bedding, if I remember right it was the first time we let her up in bed with us. We don't let her on the couches unless we give her permission but we let her get on the Lovesac whenever she wants. I'm not sure how to stop this. Thanks!


----------



## klip (Jul 22, 2008)

I would not let her on any furniture until she is truely house trained. Actually I personally would not let her on the furniture at all, ever  But that's just me.

Dont let her on the Lovesac.

What is a Lovesac  ?


----------



## 4Onyx (Jul 18, 2008)

A Lovesac is a really big beanbag but with foam in it. It is really comfy too!! Yeah she has only went pee on it twice and lays on it every night so I don't know what the deal is.


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

lovesacs are AWESOME first of all...


second... how did you clean it? Maybe the dog can still smell it...


----------

